

Who’ll Put Out Company Fires When Tech Workers Are at Burning Man? - petethomas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-43300

======
informatimago
And who cares about company fires?

The important thing on this planet are the Humans, including those who are at
Burning Man, not the fucking companies.

------
ant6n
It seems fashionable to hate on Burning Man these days.

